# fuzzy logic



## Aisha** (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو بعض المعلومات عن fuzzy logic بالتفصيل


----------



## Aisha** (11 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات عن fuzzy logic


----------



## eng_moh (19 نوفمبر 2010)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منطق_ضبابي
http://www.alepposoft.net/info/showthread.php?t=749

http://www.4electron.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1881


----------



## ramadan bin ali (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني جزاكم الله خير احتاج الى مراجع وكتب عن الذكاء الصناعى ai وعن تقنية المعلومات i t) احتاجهن ضروري رجاءا ولكم منا الدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------

